# Heat tube query



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone currently using or have used a heater tube, the sort that can be used for a green house or conservatory, as the main ambient heat source in a viv. They seem a good price and come in lengths up to four feet or so so could be mounted at the back of the viv near the floor. With a suitable guard against any burning accidents and a thermostat I think they should be fine. Appreviate anyone with experience of using these.
Phil


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

no experiance, but surely if it runs along the back of the viv there wont be a temp gradient,cool one end hot the other?


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd considered that Mark and they do a 2ft Tube which I reckon would be fine in a 4ft viv with a thermostat at the tube end to get the gradient. Anyone else think that'll work, can't see that it wouldn't


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

thermo tubes are great, you can spray them with water to produce a warm mist if required if one is situated inside the viv.

you must use a grill to contain the tube to stop the reptile getting on it.

They are no good for a small viv unless it is situated under the viv.

I use thermotubes to great effect in my incubators.

Paul.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

oh sorry, i forgot that you can get them in a 1 foot size that can be easily situated at on end of the viv for good convection.

Paul.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

tube link

http://www.diynot.com/shop/Heating_Cooling_and_Ventilation/Plinth_and_Tubular_Heaters

Paul.


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

I use tubes on vivs from 4-8 ft and find them exellent,mine are controled by pulse stats and have heavy mesh guards.They are very good for providing an ambient back ground temp and when combined with a spot for a basking area are very good for most boid spp.
I also have a 1ft tube in my incubator and get only one degree variance from top to bottom!!
what are you planning to heat ?


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

We use them for our spiders ....easier than having tonnes of different heat pads we find them brilliant.


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

simonc said:


> I use tubes on vivs from 4-8 ft and find them exellent,mine are controled by pulse stats and have heavy mesh guards.They are very good for providing an ambient back ground temp and when combined with a spot for a basking area are very good for most boid spp.
> I also have a 1ft tube in my incubator and get only one degree variance from top to bottom!!
> what are you planning to heat ?


Am looking to heat a four foot viv for my two Hogg Islands. I think a 2ft tube with guard plus a ceramic bulb as spot heat during the day and off at night would give a good gradient ambient both day and night plus a decent basking area during the day, what do you guys reckon?
Phil


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Have found this company on a web search for tube heaters. about half the price of some places 2ft tube plus guard delivered less than £25. I'll let you know how it all pans out


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Replika

Could youpossibly post the link for the company you have found for me please as i would be interested in swapping from ceramic to tubular heaters as well.

Thanks mate


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the link Greenphase just put tubular heater in the search box they go up to 6ft and 360 watts! I don't think there could be many vivs that wouldn't heat effectively!!
My order's in

www.tlc-direct.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats excellent mate thanks very much.Im going to be building 4 new vivs next year and im seriously thinking on heating this way when they are done.Ive got 2 6 footers and 2 4 footers to build for the burms and boas


----------

